# mouse doesn't work in FreeBSD guest



## bsduser35325 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi i I need help, i I have freebsd FreeBSD guest 8.1 in virtualbox, host is winxp.

my My mouse is microsoft optical wheel mouse usb, i I have tried the utility in sysinsall, tried all options and nothing works and i I have moused_enable in rc.conf file. any Any help will be appreciated thx.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 8, 2010)

Add to /etc/rc.conf:

```
moused_enable="YES"
```

And reboot.


----------



## bsduser35325 (Oct 8, 2010)

um i I already have that enable[d], both dbus and hald are too. mouse Mouse still not working.
guess i'll Guess I'll have to reinstall...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't have VirtualBox handy at the moment but make sure the mouse is enabled in that too.


----------



## vermaden (Oct 8, 2010)

@bsduser35325

Try like that mate:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7956


----------



## SirDice (Oct 8, 2010)

First see if you can get the mouse working in console mode. If it works there move on to Xorg. 

On the console the mouse should work without hal/dbus. You'll only need those for Xorg (although not strictly necessary), GNOME (certainly necessary), XFCE and/or KDE.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 8, 2010)

bsduser35325 said:
			
		

> Hi i need help, i have freebsd guest 8.1 in virtualbox host is winxp.
> 
> my mouse is microsoft optical wheel mouse usb, i have tried the utility in sysinsall, tried all options and nothing works and i have mouse enable in rc.conf file. any help will be appreciated thx.



What, exactly, doesn't work?

Have you clicked in the VirtualBox guest window?

With moused enabled in the guest, you should see a console mouse pointer.

If you want the mouse to work in xorg, install the VirtualBox guest additions, emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions.


----------

